# The so called "pheonix" thread. :3 The house is almost ready



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

So, this is kind of a nerve inducing thing for me to do but so many people wanted a update, I figured I'd do it now and continue it as progress happens.

Many of you know that we had a huge house fire in the beginning of the year and we lost quite a few pets along with the house.
Well, it's been 10 months and we have been re-building this whole time.
It's due to be finished in two weeks.

I lost all but three of my 60 mice during that fire.
Since then, thanks to the generosity of some very local breeders, and some as far from local as you can get, we've gotten the mousery back and better.
I'm so thankful to you guys.

Anyway, the house, I've got pictures.

Befores and afters. 
Some of these are older, and I need to find the camera so I can take new pictures.

































They did the roof and siding first then worked on the framing.























\
The walls went in a few weeks ago, so now they are working on the kitchen cabinets and the floors.

If it were not for loosing the pets I think I could honestly say that this fire may have been a good thing.
We went from 4 bedrooms and one bathroom to 7 bedrooms and three bathrooms.
Same space and whatnot, but we were able to finish the basement and fix the bathrooms that had been broken since the 60's.
We go furniture shopping tomorrow, but we won't be back home for another month. 
I'm thinking about throwing a open house once we are back though, the only problem being distance . ^ ^

I'll have more later but it seems like the appropriate time to start it, with the excitement buzzing around today.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

good luck with your new house and the new mice x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, best of luck


----------

